# best way to imperment gre?



## mtwiscool (May 16, 2014)

http://wiki.buyvm.net/doku.php/gre_tunnel

i want to allocate a ip address to a vps 192.168.168.2 but i want to have a ip address have an connection via it.

[email protected]:/# ping google.com -c 1 ping: unknown host google.com [email protected]:/#


----------



## LusoVPS (May 17, 2014)

try to ping 8.8.8.8. If that works, then you have a problem with the DNS resolution.


----------



## VMBox (May 18, 2014)

192.168.168.1/30 source?

192.168.168.2/30 destination?

If so 192.168.168.2 is binded to the hostnode not the VM.

You need to route a  /29 to route an additional v4 address to the VM.


----------



## MartinD (May 18, 2014)

What is imperment?


----------



## Amitz (May 18, 2014)

MartinD said:


> What is imperment?


The same as unmeated, just different.


----------



## switsys (May 18, 2014)

MartinD said:


> What is imperment?





Amitz said:


> The same as unmeated, just different.



I thought it was the same as 'binded'


----------



## wlanboy (May 18, 2014)

MartinD said:


> What is imperment?


I think he wanted to write "implement".

Can someone change the thread title?


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 18, 2014)

Don't, its funnier this way.


----------



## mtwiscool (May 20, 2014)

[[email protected] ~]# curl http://www.cpanel.net/showip.cgi --interface 192.168.168.12 
95.128.47.39
[[email protected] ~]#

ipv4 node:



> echo 'net.ipv4.ip_forward=1' >> /etc/sysctl.conf
> sysctl -p
> iptunnel add gre1 mode gre local 23.94.62.8 remote 95.128.47.39 ttl 255
> ip addr add 192.168.168.11/30 dev gre1
> ...


ipv4 slave:



> iptunnel add gr1 mode gre local 95.128.47.39 remote 23.94.62.8 ttl 255
> ip addr add 192.168.168.12/30 dev gr1
> ip link set gr1 up
> echo '100 BUYVM' >> /etc/iproute2/rt_tables
> ...



what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 20, 2014)

Posting.


----------



## mtwiscool (May 20, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Posting.


any the rest of your reply please?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 20, 2014)

That was the entirety of the reply.


----------



## mtwiscool (May 20, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> That was the entirety of the reply.


i tohught you would be helpful.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 20, 2014)

If a little bit of malice makes you realize that you have to actually contribute to a community instead of just begging its members do fix all of your screwups, then I consider that very helpful.  And I've told you before:



Aldryic C said:


> That aside - this is a community forum, not the BuyVM helpdesk.  You are not one of my clients, so I have no real reason to use any tact when speaking to you.  With that said - if you are old enough to pretend that you could be a host, you're old enough to not cry whenever someone says something you don't like.


Take the hint - stop being a cancer on the community with the incessant "hay guys I have a new project (no honest I'll really finish this one" and abusing this place just for free tech support.  The latter alone just goes to show how absolutely unqualified, unsuitable, and generally unable you are to actually pull off any of your ridiculous ideas.


----------



## mtwiscool (May 20, 2014)

ping tests:

master:



> [email protected]:~# ping 192.168.168.2 -c 1
> PING 192.168.168.2 (192.168.168.2) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 
> --- 192.168.168.2 ping statistics ---
> ...


destination:



> --- 192.168.168.1 ping statistics ---
> 1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 112ms
> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 112.791/112.791/112.791/0.000 ms
> You have new mail in /var/spool/mail/root
> [[email protected] ~]#



as you can see i can not ping from master to destination but can the other way.

and outgoing test times out.


----------

